# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik ben gewisseld van zorgverzekeraar

## Leontien

Vandaag de dag zijn we nog steeds bezig met het uitzoeken van welke zorgverzekeraar het beste bij je past. Er zijn mensen die plots ziek zijn geworden en komen erachter dat hun zorgverzekering niet datgene dekt wat nodig is. Dus zoeken geblazen naar een andere zorgverzekeraar. Andere mensen vinden dat hun verzekering duurder wordt en zoeken een goedkopere. Weer andere mensen vinden het best zoals het nu is en blijven bij het oude. 

Bij welke mensen behoor jij? 

Breng je stem uit en geef een reactie!!

----------


## otrivinjunk

ik twijfel om over te stappen. niet om naar de goedkoopste te gaan, maar voor de aanvullende verzekeringen. ik zit nu bij trias maar de aanvullende verzekering van hun sluit niet aan op mijn situatie. voor de basispremie hoef je haast niet te gaan shoppen. voor 2007 bij bijvoorbeeld:

kruidvat 90,45 = ohra polis
fbto 94,50
ohra 94,95
trias 95,90 

goed bij 2personen per maand scheelt het wel maar als je aanvullend wil verzekeren dan begint het gepuzzel pas.
zelf zit ik niet te wachten op vergoedingen voor zwangerschap gezinsplanning e.d. die tijd hebben we gehad. nu krijgen we de tijd van hulpmiddelen(haha)

De enige die hier op inspeelt (ten minste die ik heb kunnen vinden) is de fbto. daar kan je de aanvullende zaken per soort kiezen. Zijn er mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben?

----------


## maharidoed

Voor deze toestand zat ik naar alle tevredenheid bij sr zorgverzekeraar.
Op aandringen van mijn tussenpersoon ben ik overgestapt naar avero achmea, of die de goedkoopste is , nu? welnee.
Heb ellende gehad bij de automatische incasso, ze betalen wel redelijk snel uit, maar goed, ik pas ervoor om wéér over te stappen, wil me eerst weer verdiepen in wie echt de beste is, vooral zoals vorige spreker schreef, in wie je het beste tegemoet komt, betreft de vergoedingen van hulpmiddelen, fysio, enz.

----------


## otrivinjunk

gisteren een folder in de bus gekregen van PMA zorgcollectief ? premie 85,75 per maand voor de basis verzekering. wordt dus ondergebracht bij menzis die er zelf 95,25 voor rekent ? vreemde constructies dus, maar wel voordelig. alleen jammer dat de aanvullende verzekeringen niet helemaal op mijn situatie van toepassing zijn. ben je eigenlijk verplicht om een duurdere aanvullende verzekering af te sluiten. 

wie heeft er ervaringen met menzis ?

----------


## otrivinjunk

nog even een aanvulling: ze hebben wel een jongeren verzekering. dat komt bij elkaar op 96,55. en dat is weer een stuk minder dan de 112,00 die mijn dochter van 19 volgend jaar moet gaan betalen. als student toch mooi meegenomen. de dekking van de jongerenverzorgd is goed. ideaal voor studerende en jongeren tot 30 jaar.

----------


## maharidoed

Heb nóg geen ervaring met de menzis, maar heb al wel een offerte aangevraagt, én gekregen, moet het even goed bestuderen, zou kunnen zijn dat ik overstap, omdat mijn werkgever dat als standaard meepakt, of hoe het ook mag heten.
Alleen vind ik het lastig om het zelf uit te moeten zoeken, de vorige keer heeft onze tussenpersoon het gedaan , maar dat is dus verkeerd uitgevallen.

Ha, het is te merken dat ik niet in die branche werkzaam ben, als ambtenaar bedoel ik dan.Zit gewoon als medewerker in de zorg, komisch toch ?
Het enige wat ik wil dat ik goed verzekerd ben, ook voor onverwachte dingen, want ik ben natuurlijk geen 20 meer.

----------


## Nora

Het kost even tijd om uit te zoeken welke zorgverzekering het best bij je past. Maar hopelijk heb je dan wel een goeie en een betaalbare.

----------


## hannekep

Ook ik ben gewisseld van zorgverzekeraar. Mijn hele leven zat ik bij Agis. Mijn zoon had een verzekering via zijn vader bij Zilveren Kruis maar die is erg duur omdat deze verzekering in eerste instantie collectief was en later losgekoppelt werd omdat mijn zoon bij mij kwam wonen.
Ik heb erg goed gekeken naar de dekking omdat ik een hoge bijdrage betaal voor zijn medicatie en hij een hopeloos gebit heeft.
Daarom heb ik gekozen voor de collectieve verzekering van CZ met aanvullende verzekering en een tandartsverzekering. Ongeloofelijk wat een dekking daarin zit, en voor een redelijke prijs.
Ik heb mezelf daar ook maar aangemeld al had ik met een andere tandartsverzekering toegekund maar die hebben ze niet :Smile:  
Al met al zijn we nu goedkoper uit met een betere dekking.

Ik heb wel veel speurwerk gedaan met name op internet vanwege het vergoeden van die eigen bijdrage van de medicatie.

Groetjes, hanneke

----------


## otrivinjunk

dat is mooi. heb je geen wachttijd voor de aanvullende verzekeringen. heb zelf gemerkt dat niet alle maatschappijen je zomaar accepteren voor aanvullende verzekeringen. zelf ben ik dus nog zoekende. onze dochter is wel overgestapt naar menzis (via collectief) deze was heel erg gunstig voor studenten. (tot 30 jaar)

----------


## hannekep

zo'n jongeren verzekering heeft CZ ook heel goedkoop met een goede dekking voor jongeren waaronder een tandartsverzekering en.....2 x 50 condooms  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
De aanvullende verzekering blijft moeilijk om te kiezen he? Ik heb voor mezelf gekeken naar fysiotherapie o.a. Er zit veel verschil per verzekering en de vergoeding voor brillen/contactlenzen.
Maar goed, ik heb nu de collectieve bij mijn partner en dat scheelt veel geld en een betere dekking. Elke andere verzekering met deze dekking was veel duurder geweest.

Gr. hanneke

----------


## hannekep

> Heb nóg geen ervaring met de menzis, maar heb al wel een offerte aangevraagt, én gekregen, moet het even goed bestuderen, zou kunnen zijn dat ik overstap, omdat mijn werkgever dat als standaard meepakt, of hoe het ook mag heten.
> Alleen vind ik het lastig om het zelf uit te moeten zoeken, de vorige keer heeft onze tussenpersoon het gedaan , maar dat is dus verkeerd uitgevallen.
> 
> Ha, het is te merken dat ik niet in die branche werkzaam ben, als ambtenaar bedoel ik dan.Zit gewoon als medewerker in de zorg, komisch toch ?
> Het enige wat ik wil dat ik goed verzekerd ben, ook voor onverwachte dingen, want ik ben natuurlijk geen 20 meer.



Krijg jij via je werkgever dan geen collectieviteitskorting?

----------


## otrivinjunk

ik heb geen werkgever, ben zelfstandig ondernemer. de fbto belde mij. kon collectiviteitskorting krijgen via de vereniging eigen huis. offerte binnen en wat bleek. met de korting toch nog de duurste. ?? allemaal wassen neus dus.
ben er nog niet uit en heb nog maar een paar dagen. wat o wat moet ik doen.

----------


## edward

ik had al mijn verzekeringen bij unive,mijn zorgverzekeraar was menzis en heb ik dus overgezet naar unive,daar krijg ik bovendien extra korting omdat ik er meerdere verzekeringen heb.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi allemaal, 

Ik las dat iemands dochter 112,- per maand betaald voor haar zorgverzekering! Zit hier aanvullend en aanvullend tand bij in?

Zelf betaal ik momenteel 131,75 per maand! Dit is all in, dat heb ik nodig i.v.m. mijn vele bezoeken aan het ziekenhuis en medicatie. Aanvullend tand heb ik ook, wegens erfelijkheid. 
Het kromme is dat mijn studifinanciering 80,- per maand is... aangezien ik mijn hele studie en levensonderhoud (op 50%eten en huur na) zelf betaal. Kunnen jullie wel bedenken dat ik echt moet werken naast mijn studie, om alles te kunnen bekostigen. 
Volgend jaar moet ik verplicht bij deze verzekeraar weg (de Friesland) omdat ik straks niet meer woonachtig in Friesland ben, wat het enige wat mij nog bindt aan deze verzekering.
Ook al betaal ik een flink bedrag per maand, ben ik wel tevreden. Ze hebben een super goede service en de vergoedingen zijn erg goed. Ik ben een dure klant voor ze, mijn no-claim heb ik nu al 3x overschreden. Maar toch hebben ze mij voor de 3x keer in 2 jaar mijn een nieuw hoortoestel vergoed. Normaal staat hier 1 toestel per 5 jaar voor! Dit mag dan wel om medische redenen zijn gebeurt, toch vind ik dit erg loyaal. Dit is ook een van de redenen waarom ik niet overgestapt ben! 
Wat ook mee speelt, dat als er wat is, loop ik zo de straat uit en sta ik zo bij het hoofdkantoor;P.

Petra

----------


## Mathilde-1

De zorgverzekeraar de Friesland werkt in heel Nederland: in andere provincies dan de noordelijke, is het gewoon een restitutie-verzekering voor hetzelfde geld.

Ik wil nog even toevoegen dat in 2009 veel is veranderd, omdat er zoveel fusies zijn geweest. Ohra, DL en CZ zijn samengegaan. Samen is het een monstrum geworden met hele eigenaardige polisvoorwaarden en vergoedingenoverzichten. Normaal gesproken is een vergoedingenoverzicht slechts ene commerciele folder en zijn de polisvoorwaarden leidend, bij CZ lijkt het andersom. De polisvoorwaarden en vergoedingenoverzichten zijn niet met elkaar in overeenstemming en het is een grote rotzooi daar.

----------

